# Hydra "Wish List"



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

Concurrent with the Hydra discussion threads, I thought it might be helpful information for the developers to have a thread that just lists suggestions for new features or usability changes, *with no discussion.*

If you agree this is a good idea, just post what you think should be added or changed and if other folks agree, they can *"Like"* the idea. If you have a variation on a previously posted idea, post that as well, as a new item.

Hopefully, *based on the # of likes*, the developers can get a sense of how to prioritize any requests they consider implementing.

*Please only list one suggestion per post, so that idea can be "liked" or not on it's own. Thx!*


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

Would like the ability to "auto-play" a folder of recordings in season, episode order.

Used to be able to do that in the old UI.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

Would like "live guide" functionality.

Either as a guide option, or by selecting the grid channel name, similar to how the iOS app works.


----------



## ebockelman (Jul 12, 2001)

I'd like to get the "right for select, left to go back" functionality back.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

Would like the option to suppress the progress bar while 30-skipping, similar to the way it's now suppressed while hitting replay.

Gets it out of the way for baseball and football.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Add category “Specials” for My Shows, this has always been missing in previous UIs as well.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

30 second slip. And other SPS codes as settings not codes that need to be redone.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Remote DVR (Device) Scheduling no longer works.
Setting up a new OnePass and single recordings on another DVR
Here are the steps on the old UI:
1) Go to the My Shows list on a Remote DVR (Device)
2) Press Guide
3) Find a program and press Select
4) Scroll down to "Explore this show"
5) The Remote DVR should be listed at the top of screen, you are now Scheduling on that Device.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

PC-to-Tivo transfers (pytivo)


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Channel list: use a video window to show us whether we receive the channel or not. Less guesswork.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

Make "What To Watch" a home screen shortcut option, rather than a fixed category.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

When selecting LIVE TV or GUIDE, remember the last live channel tuned to, rather than defaulting to the first channel in the GUIDE.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

Add a "passthrough" option to the video resolutions screen, so If you want your TV or AVR to handle upconverting, you don't have to individually check all available resolutions.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

After deleting the last recording of a show, instead of announcing _"There is nothing to display in this group"_, why not do an automatic "back"?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

In OnePass have the ability and option to also include shows on other TiVos. 

This way you could create a streaming only OnePass which also lets you see the recordings on another TiVo instead of having to go to the other TiVo and find the show/episode.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

*Add 'user profiles,'* allowing actual per-person *person*alization, including but not limited to*:

*Personalized 'My Shows' listing ::* "My Shows" could finally become *my* shows!, displaying only those shows to which a given user has "subscribed."

*Personalized "watched progress" ::* The addition of viewing progress bars was great, but actually adds confusion as more viewers use a given DVR, which is increasingly more likely as TiVo correctly shifts to a server/client whole home solution (whole globe, when considering mobile).

*Personalized 'Partially Watched' subgroup ::* Same as for progress bars, the value of this subgroup is diminished in a multi-viewer home, especially with the shift towards whole home solutions; this filter should only list shows that a given user has partially viewed.

*Personalized Favorites channel list(s!) :: *Aside from expanding what's generally allowed by increasing the number of Favorites channel lists beyond one, each viewer should be able to customize their own Favorites listing(s).

*Personalized Suggestions filtering ::* Each user should have the ability to tune their TiVo experience by providing personalized Thumbs Up/Down ratings, and these per-user preferences, including personalized Favorites channels, would result in a filtered, more personalized Suggested Recordings experience.

*Personalized 'Discovery Bar' :: *Very much similar to what has been mentioned as coming in a Fall update for the mobile apps, the Discovery Bar should be personalized, customizing the content based on the OnePass shows to which a given user has subscribed, and further tuned based on personal ratings for shows, channels and genres.

*Personalized streaming app authentication ::* Individual viewers need rapid access to their own profiles on the available streaming apps, from Netflix or PLEX user profiles to individualized YouTube, Pandora, Spotify, etc. accounts.

*Personalized social media integration ::* Same as for streaming apps, any social media integration needs to be customized on a per-viewer basis.

* not yet updated for Hydra/gen4 naming paradigm


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Left arrow does special list of channels rather than just favorites.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Ability to adjust all items on main screen. Not just the last few. (And what happened to 9? Only goes to 8). 

I miss 1 for one pass, 2 for to do, 3 for wishlist, 4 for search. They made sense. 

Give me the ability to adjust 0 to 4.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Bring back the single screen for channel list and favorites. The two are in completely different parts of the GUI. The single screen made managing channels so much easier.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

The SPS9S on screen clock is too large.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

PC to Tivo streaming - MRS service


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Right arrow icons are too large. Can’t see all four on standard bolt at one look. No way six would show up.

Also. Requires selection to get name. Very bad for switching among football games which is what a lot of people use the multiple buffers for.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Reduce the amount of time it takes the TiVo to re-sync when there is a resolution change. Before Hydra it was always under two seconds. But since Hydra, it's twice as long and as much as three times as long. I've seen it take six seconds.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> Right arrow icons are too large. Can't see all four on standard bolt at one look. No way six would show up.
> 
> Also. Requires selection to get name. Very bad for switching among football games which is what a lot of people use the multiple buffers for.


Yep, I have a few huge NFL right-click icons. Not sure which is which.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

markp99 said:


> Yep, I have a few huge NFL right-click icons. Not sure which is which.


And same issue with the left list.

Works okay for shows and movies but sports are too generic.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

markp99 said:


> Yep, I have a few huge NFL right-click icons. Not sure which is which.


??? i Just looked at mine. It shows exactly what channel each tuner is on and the teams playing on each channel.
And then NFL Redzone shows the channel number and channel name.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> ??? i Just looked at mine. It shows exactly what channel each tuner is on and the teams playing on each channel.
> And then NFL Redzone shows the channel number and channel name.


Only when you highlight them. Not if you don't.

The old list had all of that visible at once.

Tiles suck.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

Ability to add/remove/launch HME Apps like Streambaby, Enter Webz, Reversi, etc....


----------



## Pbarkey (Jan 18, 2017)

I would like what is actually on my Comcast box, different colors for sports, movies, etc. It helps when I cant find anything on my 400 channels to watch.

Sent from my Samsung Chromebook Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Pbarkey said:


> I would like what is actually on my Comcast box, different colors for sports, movies, etc. It helps when I cant find anything on my 400 channels to watch.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Chromebook Pro using Tapatalk


I have that on my Fios box. As long as it is optional and not cartoonish (Fios implementation is distracting)


----------



## Nickipedia (Jul 18, 2015)

The ability to sort channels in the guide by Name instead of by Number.


----------



## HeadsUp7Up (Oct 28, 2014)

Put me in for bringing the Live Guide back. Did one box with the Hydra and won’t be updating our main box unless the Live Guide comes back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

I know this is not just a Hydra thing, but I'd like the ability to create one-passes for shows with future first air dates. I know I can create Wish Lists as a work-around, but would be great if those shows came up in search results.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

I agree with this:


Nickipedia said:


> The ability to *sort channels in the guide by Name *instead of by Number.



'Like' this post, or @Nickipedia's above post, here, to vote-up:

*Add 'Sort by Name (Station ID)' to Grid Guide*​
I was reminded of the value of 'Sort by Name' for the Grid Guide by @midas' post in another thread:


midas said:


> Ironically, the only time I'd use the *grid guide* was to go through *marking and deleting channels*. I would rely on *sorting by channel name* to do it. Of course, that option is no longer there.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Pbarkey said:


> I would like what is actually on my Comcast box, different colors for sports, movies, etc. It helps when I cant find anything on my 400 channels to watch.


Similarly, as a throwback to ReplayTVs, I'd like to see the Grid Guide highlight currently airing shows in a slightly different shade to differentiate them from future shows -- rather than having to look up and see where the current time marker is and/or checking the start/end times against the current time.

*Add Grid Guide 'Currently Airing' Highlighting*


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> In OnePass have the ability and option to also include shows on other TiVos.
> 
> This way you could create a streaming only OnePass which also lets you see the recordings on another TiVo instead of having to go to the other TiVo and find the show/episode.


This reminds me of a long desired feature, which I hope appears in Hydra someday: Unified "My Shows" list across DVRs. All devices should (at least optionally) list the contents of all DVRs on the network, without having to navigate to the other device.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

I'd love to be able to "find" text on the "recently deleted" screen. Would really help locate a show more easily.

Doesn't have to be a search, just an exact text match with a "next" button. So finding "o-r-d" would find both _Law & *Ord*er_ and _The Late Late show with James C*ord*en_


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Steve said:


> I'd love to be able to "find" text on the "recently deleted" screen. Would really help locate a show more easily.
> 
> Doesn't have to be a search, just an exact text match with a "next" button. So a finding "o-r-d" would find both _Law & *Ord*er_ and _The Late Late show with James C*ord*en_


Similarly, I've kept hoping that TiVo would add a menu option within each show's "Explore this show" menu to be able to just see the current 'Recently Deleted' entries for a given show. Or deleted episodes could be included in the "All Episodes" view, using a special icon/color.

*Add 'Recently Deleted' lookup option for shows*


----------



## lparsons21 (Feb 17, 2015)

I wish Tivo would widen the grid guide to 3 hours, with HD there really is no valid excuse not to.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

y2jdmbfan said:


> I didn't realize the changed the location of the other boxes to Devices.


Admittedly borrowing from ReplayTV functionality (though also from how the Grid Guide can be navigated), if My Shows is going to have forced categories, we need a way to more easily navigate between them... such as using the FF & RW keys to jump to the next or previous category. Having only the 'C' button to cycle to the next category is annoying.

*Add FF/RW navigation of My Shows category tabs*


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> Admittedly borrowing from ReplayTV functionality (though also from how the Grid Guide can be navigated), if My Shows is going to have forced categories, we need a way to more easily navigate between them... such as using the FF & RW keys to jump to the next or previous category. Having only the 'C' button to cycle to the next category is annoying.
> 
> *Add FF/RW navigation of My Shows category tabs*


In the menu screen, if you Arrow left or right, it changes the columns. For consistency, that would make sense. Already works if you are in the banner level of My Shows.


----------



## tymbo (Jul 17, 2009)

I’d like picture in picture — if I press the right button, I’d love to see video of all the channels my tuners are tuned to.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> In the menu screen, if you Arrow left or right, it changes the columns. For consistency, that would make sense. Already works if you are in the banner level of My Shows.


Yeah, I thought about right/left arrow, but figured I'd leave that to TiVo to decide. (Though I partly opted to stick w FF/RW owing to this competing request.) Either way I'm happy, so long as one doesn't have to use 'C' or navigate back to the category bar.


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

I need the option back to turn folders off so I can sort my "Recordings" list by date!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> Yeah, I thought about right/left arrow, but figured I'd leave that to TiVo to decide. (Though I partly opted to stick w FF/RW owing to this competing request.) Either way I'm happy, so long as one doesn't have to use 'C' or navigate back to the category bar.


If they would do FF, they should change the other one, too. Consistency is worth a lot. And they have a chance to do so with a fresh start.

And for the reason of consistency, I don't except left for back to come back. It wasn't consistent. People just got used to where it worked and just thought "left means back" but it didn't always. That was one of my first rations so I usually used back for back.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> Right arrow icons are too large. Can't see all four on standard bolt at one look. No way six would show up.
> 
> Also. Requires selection to get name. Very bad for switching among football games which is what a lot of people use the multiple buffers for.


Yeah I think the large icons have a place....but not on the tuners/favs lists. Same as hitting up while watching a show......too much clutter with the icons.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Noelmel said:


> I need the option back to turn folders off so I can sort my "Recordings" list by date!


I used to always use the date sorting with the HDUI. I never really liked using the season/episode sorting. But with Hydra it's much cleaner looking and easier for me to use Season/episode sorting. And I can quickly access the latest episode recorded.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

When we go to stream from our other Tivo in the house, when we are done with the show and delete it, we are brought back to the current Tivos My Shows list - not the remote box's My Shows list. Hoping this is a bug that can be fixed to mimic the old functionality.


----------



## TostitoBandito (Sep 18, 2006)

Most of my complaints are around app support. I'm hoping that Hydra will either make it easier for them to address this or free up resources to do so.

App updates please. Some existing streaming apps are getting a bit outdated.
More apps; CBS, Showtime, etc... I have to use my Xbox for too many of them and the Tivo should have all major streaming apps. If it's on Xbox or PS4 there's no reason Tivo shouldn't have it too.
Get Comcast to allow HBOGo. We're years in and I still can't use the app on my Tivo, but for some reason Comcast is fine with me using my Xbox. There's a solution/compromise to this Tivo, figure it out. This isn't all on Comcast.
HDR implementation
I'd like to see a feature where you can view the bitrate of the current video stream, similar to what you can do on Netflix but for the cable streams going through the Tivo. This way I can see exactly how much Comcast is compressing my crappy video. You used to be able to see file size and do the math, but I don't think you can anymore. Anyways, this would be useful.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

After a Mini reboot, and selecting Live TV, my Mini takes me to channel 1. Channel 1 for Comcast Xfinity subscribers is On Demand...except channel 1 for On Demand does not work on a TiVo device (it's for the X1 boxes from Comcast). TiVo users access On Demand via the On Demand app.

Can we have the Mini, after a reboot and selecting Live TV take me to a different channel? I know my Mini, pre-Hydra, never took me to channel 1 after a reboot.


----------



## scottbryan724 (Oct 25, 2017)

I didnt update yet and dont think I plan to since I am a new user and I am just getting used to this as is but I really would love to be able to mark something as watched or watched items just be highlighted in a different text color. It's annoying to have to go back and skip a bit so it shows partially watched so my girlfriend knows what I have watched already and I also know. It's something so simple and might not be a big deal to most but it just seems like something that can easily be added.


----------



## jhwpbm (Feb 28, 2002)

Update the TiVo remote in the iOS app to include the - wait for it - Back button.

Without it, the remote simply doesn’t work with the new interface


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Allow people to click play if there is only 1 show in the My Shows list. Having one TiVo on Hydra and another on the old interface.....you really do get a chance to see just how many extra steps it takes to do some things in Hydra.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

jhwpbm said:


> Update the TiVo remote in the iOS app to include the - wait for it - Back button.
> 
> Without it, the remote simply doesn't work with the new interface


You're 100% right. Surprised they missed that one!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

kbmb said:


> Allow people to click play if there is only 1 show in the My Shows list. Having one TiVo on Hydra and another on the old interface.....you really do get a chance to see just how many extra steps it takes to do some things in Hydra.


Zoom works like back for me in the app.


----------



## jhwpbm (Feb 28, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> Zoom works like back for me in the app.


Appreciate the pointer - for me, though, "Zoom" works just like it always did; i.e., maximizes the video window and brings it to the front.

. . . which, of course, has the effect of getting out of wherever you are  but not just one screen back like the "Left" button used to do and the "Back" button is supposed to do now.

I'd be surprised if they don't have an app update in queue to address this, just surprised the app (which I use all the time) is now pretty much unusable.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Using Hydra? Zoom doesn’t exist anymore.


----------



## jhwpbm (Feb 28, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> Using Hydra? Zoom doesn't exist anymore.


Not sure what you mean, "doesn't exist" LOL

The "Zoom" button is still in the "soft" remote, effect is it exits whatever you're doing and takes you to whatever was playing in the preview window. Same as before.

Perhaps you meant it's not *intended* to exist, or should not exist, whatever . . . but it's still there, and that's what it does on my Hydra Roamio.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

TostitoBandito said:


> Most of my complaints are around app support. I'm hoping that Hydra will either make it easier for them to address this or free up resources to do so.
> 
> App updates please. Some existing streaming apps are getting a bit outdated.
> More apps; CBS, Showtime, etc... I have to use my Xbox for too many of them and the Tivo should have all major streaming apps. If it's on Xbox or PS4 there's no reason Tivo shouldn't have it too.
> ...


The app developers make the apps, not TiVo, this has been discussed a lot on this forum and the consensus seems to be that the TiVo installation base is too small for them to spend lots of time developing them. As for Comcast and HBO Go, I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## DBLClick (Aug 20, 2007)

Diana Collins said:


> This reminds me of a long desired feature, which I hope appears in Hydra someday: Unified "My Shows" list across DVRs. All devices should (at least optionally) list the contents of all DVRs on the network, without having to navigate to the other device.


Love this idea, with one additional ability to one pass a show on a remote TIVO.


----------



## TostitoBandito (Sep 18, 2006)

> The app developers make the apps, not TiVo, this has been discussed a lot on this forum and the consensus seems to be that the TiVo installation base is too small for them to spend lots of time developing them. As for Comcast and HBO Go, I wouldn't hold my breath.


That's no excuse. Tivo markets these devices as having all this streaming functionality when in reality it has a more limited app offering than basically any other modern streaming device and those apps are typically older. Regardless of who actually does the app development, it's Tivo's responsibility to get them on their product so it's competitive with what's on gaming consoles, Roku, AppleTV, etc... If that means Tivo needs to throw some money at these services, so be it. It's Tivo's responsibility to manage all these agreements so they can offer their services.


----------



## DBLClick (Aug 20, 2007)

Noelmel said:


> I need the option back to turn folders off so I can sort my "Recordings" list by date!


Another IDEA at least no folder for listings containing one show. This will allow us to just hit the play button.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

enable pytivo function that lets you transfer from PC to Tivo. I use this daily !

first you get rid of tivo desktop, now this. 

not good


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

TostitoBandito said:


> That's no excuse. Tivo markets these devices as having all this streaming functionality when in reality it has a more limited app offering than basically any other modern streaming device and those apps are typically older. Regardless of who actually does the app development, it's Tivo's responsibility to get them on their product so it's competitive with what's on gaming consoles, Roku, AppleTV, etc... If that means Tivo needs to throw some money at these services, so be it. It's Tivo's responsibility to manage all these agreements so they can offer their services.


Sure TiVo over sells it's "Unified Entertainment System" that is just the nature of marketing. But just like I can assure that drinking "X" beer isn't going to make attractive women magically surround you, major apps that TiVo doesn't say they have are also likely to not magically show up.

In the end there is one and only one reason to buy a TiVo and that is because a person wants and is willing to pay for a DVR.

While I am sure TiVo would love to have more streaming services and be where Roku is (over half of Roku's revenue comes from being paid by the streaming services - not the other way around as you suggested TiVo do) TiVo doesn't sell enough DVRs to justify either the streaming services or TiVo spending too much on apps. TiVo does have many major streaming services and I am sure will add more as they can, but TiVo is never going to be what Roku, AppleTV, Amazon FireTV, etc. are.

Pretty much all of us around here have recommend buying dedicated Streaming devices if one is really into streaming. They are cheap, get refreshed more often and sell enough units to get more streaming services. I am on my third Roku (a Premiere+) and have had several other brands that are now dead and gone.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Diana Collins said:


> This reminds me of a long desired feature, which I hope appears in Hydra someday: Unified "My Shows" list across DVRs. All devices should (at least optionally) list the contents of all DVRs on the network, without having to navigate to the other device.


I have been on too many systems, so I get them confused. Diana may remember.

Was it DirecTV that had the unified list and you could filter by box if you wanted to?


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

HDMI-CEC


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

PJO1966 said:


> HDMI-CEC


That's a pretty generic term. Maybe you could share exactly what you'd want it to do.


----------



## longrider (Oct 26, 2017)

TonyD79 said:


> I have been on too many systems, so I get them confused. Diana may remember.
> 
> Was it DirecTV that had the unified list and you could filter by box if you wanted to?


Yes, DirecTV does have a unified playlist but the filtering was rather limited. You can choose to share or not what it is on a DVR and you can choose to view either your local recordings or everything shared but that is it. You cant, for example set box A to see box A,B, and C while box B sees just A and B and box D sees just C and D


----------



## bluefish266 (Dec 27, 2013)

Not sure if this question has been asked before, but I haven't seen it. I have always been curious as to why the video that you're currently watching on the Tivo Mini does not remain on the screen when browsing through menus as it does on the bolt? When I'm watching live tv on the mini and I view the guide, the video stays on the screen but it does not in other menus or on the home screen. Seems strange to me.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

longrider said:


> Yes, DirecTV does have a unified playlist but the filtering was rather limited. You can choose to share or not what it is on a DVR and you can choose to view either your local recordings or everything shared but that is it. You cant, for example set box A to see box A,B, and C while box B sees just A and B and box D sees just C and D


I think you could when they first did it then they made it dumb like you describe. My memory is shaky though.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

PJO1966 said:


> HDMI-CEC





TonyD79 said:


> That's a pretty generic term. Maybe you could share exactly what you'd want it to do.


Press any button on the TiVo remote and the TV & soundbar turn on, and the sound bar switches to the correct input. I have a Roamio and a Roku Ultra. The Roku has the feature, but I need to jump through several hoops to watch the TiVo. I've attempted to streamline the TiVo process with a Harmony Hub but it does not get the job done. Adding CEC to the TiVo will remedy that.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

PJO1966 said:


> Press any button on the TiVo remote and the TV & soundbar turn on, and the sound bar switches to the correct input. I have a Roamio and a Roku Ultra. The Roku has the feature, but I need to jump through several hoops to watch the TiVo. I've attempted to streamline the TiVo process with a Harmony Hub but it does not get the job done. Adding CEC to the TiVo will remedy that.


+100. I'd be happy if just hitting the TiVo button sent the CEC 'input switch' command.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Thanks. There are a lot of things CEC can do so it’s good to be specific. 

And I like these. If you can turn them off. I use PIP so I don’t always want my input to switch.


----------



## longrider (Oct 26, 2017)

TonyD79 said:


> I think you could when they first did it then they made it dumb like you describe. My memory is shaky though.


You are correct, it was better when first released but they took that ability away


----------



## jhwpbm (Feb 28, 2002)

Restore "Browse by Channel" - we used to find a lot of content on the movie channels by browsing up to two weeks in the future :/


----------



## FilmMixer (Nov 1, 2017)

- AUTO TUNE TO HD CHANNEL
IF AVAILABLE.

It knows there are HD versions available There should be an option for this and I shouldn't have to hit D to get there 

- SELECT MULTIPLE RECORDINGS TO DELETE FROM ALL RECORDED SHOWS

- MINIS NEEDS TO GO INTO REAL STANDBY WITH NO HDMI OUTPUT. Our tv stays on all night if we fall asleep.... minis don't sleep like my Bolt does.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

FilmMixer said:


> - MINIS NEEDS TO GO INTO REAL STANDBY WITH NO HDMI OUTPUT. Our tv stays on all night if we fall asleep.... minis don't sleep like my Bolt does.


That would be very handy, IMHO.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Steve said:


> That would be very handy, IMHO.


While I agree, I use sleep timer on my TV and AVR. I have TV (older Sony) that turns off it doesn't detect motion after 30 minutes.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

FilmMixer said:


> - AUTO TUNE TO HD CHANNEL
> IF AVAILABLE.
> 
> It knows there are HD versions available There should be an option for this and I shouldn't have to hit D to get there
> ...


Your Tv's don't have an option to go into standby after a certain amount of time with no button presses?

Sent from my Galaxy S8 using Tapatalk


----------



## FilmMixer (Nov 1, 2017)

aaronwt said:


> Your Tv's don't have an option to go into standby after a certain amount of time with no button presses?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S8 using Tapatalk


No. My Vizio P series only has a shut off when there is no input setting.

It should work like the Bolt and it doesn't.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FilmMixer (Nov 1, 2017)

JoeKustra said:


> While I agree, I use sleep timer on my TV and AVR. I have TV (older Sony) that turns off it doesn't detect motion after 30 minutes.


Joe... it might seem petty or trivial, but I spent the extra money for the Mini VOX so I can use one remoter to access all of my content... having to set a timer every time we turn the tv on at night is doable, but annoying .

And again, the Bolt works a certain way so why can't the Mini ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

FilmMixer said:


> No. My Vizio P series only has a shut off when there is no input setting.
> 
> It should work like the Bolt and it doesn't.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


No sleep timer on the tv?


----------



## FilmMixer (Nov 1, 2017)

TonyD79 said:


> No sleep timer on the tv?


No I didn't say that... Aaron asked if my tv had an inactivity time which it does not.

As I explained it's just annoying to have to set a timer each time you turn in the tv... if the mini worked like the bolt (no screen saver and turned off it's hdmi output when going into "sleep" mode)I wouldn't have to.

A petty request. But it's inconsistent across the product line and this is a feature request thread after all... not a workaround thread 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FilmMixer (Nov 1, 2017)

Forgot one...

-GIVE AN OPTION TO TURN OFF POP UP SHOW INFORMATION WHEN A NEW SHOW (as defined in the guide) STARTS.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

FilmMixer said:


> No I didn't say that... Aaron asked if my tv had an inactivity time which it does not.
> 
> As I explained it's just annoying to have to set a timer each time you turn in the tv... if the mini worked like the bolt (no screen saver and turned off it's hdmi output when going into "sleep" mode)I wouldn't have to.
> 
> ...


The bolt has an auto sleep mode?

Maybe this is new in Hydra but I just put my mini in sleep mode and the output turned off.


----------



## FilmMixer (Nov 1, 2017)

TonyD79 said:


> The bolt has an auto sleep mode?
> 
> Maybe this is new in Hydra but I just put my mini in sleep mode and the output turned off.


Yes...

The Mini has a screen saver after hours of inactivity... which acts differently than what it does by manually putting it into Standby...

The Bolt goes into standby based on the Power Saving setting.... and does turn off its output. Which is how I would like the Mini to act .

The setting is in Settings > Remotes and Devices...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Okay. I see it. Don’t see one on Mini.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> I have TV (older Sony) that turns off it doesn't detect motion after 30 minutes.


I hadn't heard of this feature before. And so, if you're watching an hour show or a movie and are simply lying or sitting there, you need to wave at the TV periodically?


----------



## mhornet (Jan 23, 2016)

In the previous software, if I hit the Select button it brought up the 3 line mini guide while keeping the full screen of the current channel. Bring that feature back. Another feature request would be when hitting the Enter key for the last channel, display a list of say the previous 5 channels you watched rather than just toggling between 2 channels.


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

mhornet said:


> In the previous software, if I hit the Select button it brought up the 3 line mini guide while keeping the full screen of the current channel. Bring that feature back. Another feature request would be when hitting the Enter key for the last channel, display a list of say the previous 5 channels you watched rather than just toggling between 2 channels.


Try pressing the up arrow while on live TV, its not the same, but it shows a single channel and what's on it throughout the day going right. After initial up press, you can go up or down to change the channel displayed.


----------



## lparsons21 (Feb 17, 2015)

TivoJD said:


> Try pressing the up arrow while on live TV, its not the same, but it shows a single channel and what's on it throughout the day going right. After initial up press, you can go up or down to change the channel displayed.


Thanks for that. That is essentially the Live Guide effect but in tile format. I can live with that though I think the live guide is superior.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

lparsons21 said:


> Thanks for that. That is essentially the Live Guide effect but in tile format. I can live with that though I think the live guide is superior.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I totally agree that the Live Guide is superior to the tile thing that they put in. The tile thing severely limits the shows you see, so it does defeat the one strong point that Live Guide proponents like, lots of shows in the future of a single channel. The arrow trick shows about the same amount as the grid guide.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

FilmMixer said:


> [...] it's just annoying to have to set a timer each time you turn in the tv... if the mini worked like the bolt (no screen saver and turned off it's hdmi output when going into "sleep" mode)I wouldn't have to.


 Totally agree.


----------



## chuvak (Jul 22, 2006)

Digital Overlap Protection. If two shows on the same channel and one is set to record longer or start earlier, the two recordings can share one tuner and split successfully. This was available briefly a few years ago, but was never perfect. I was fine with the imperfect implementation. Made my life much easier.
HBO Now. I have an HBO subscription through Amazon Channels. In order for TiVo to show me what movies are available, I have enabled HBO Go, which I can't use. It does help me find shows, but I have go to Amazon to watch them while TiVo wants to take me to HBO Go.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> 30 second slip.


Forgive me if someone already mentioned, but just realized S-P-S-3-0-S still works as a toggle.


----------



## mikeparksne (Aug 18, 2017)

Option for “Live Guide”
Option to reduce number of lines in Grid guide to Increase the Font. Or just knock a few lines out so the font size increases.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

chuvak said:


> Digital Overlap Protection. If two shows on the same channel and one is set to record longer or start earlier, the two recordings can share one tuner and split successfully. This was available briefly a few years ago, but was never perfect. I was fine with the imperfect implementation. Made my life much easier.


Agree. Scheduling consecutive recordings on the same channel to the same tuner should reduce the chance of conflicts.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Steve said:


> Agree. Scheduling consecutive recordings on the same channel to the same tuner should reduce the chance of conflicts.


This has driven me crazy since i returned to tivo.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

1) Live Guide
2) Ability to pull from a computer (with Tivo Desktop)
3) Ability to pull from another Tivo (not stream, but pull)


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

DBLClick said:


> Love this idea, with one additional ability to one pass a show on a remote TIVO.


It may not have been readily apparent you could do this, but I was able to set one passes on remote TiVo's in the classic legacy UI.

After connecting to the remote device Show list new One Passes would be added to that device until you returned to the home device. The remote device name would show at the top of the screen to indicate that was where the One Pass would be created.

Here you can see where I am about to set up a One Pass on a TiVo I don't even have connected to a TV, I call it my Archive box for long term program storage.









Compare that to the screen when you add a one pass to the "home" tivo, you don't see the Device name at the top of the screen.









I have not been able to duplicate this capability with Hydra


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

DBLClick said:


> Another IDEA at least no folder for listings containing one show. This will allow us to just hit the play button.


Or...

When you hit play on a folder, pup up - Play Newest, Play Oldest, Play All, instead of silently ignoring Play


----------



## DBLClick (Aug 20, 2007)

MighTiVo said:


> Or...
> 
> When you hit play on a folder, pup up - Play Newest, Play Oldest, Play All, instead of silently ignoring Play


Another Misstep is when you play show within a folder and deleted afterword. The new interface returns to the group and you have to re-enter the group to play the next video. Also exits out of a device after watching and deleting a video.


----------



## TostitoBandito (Sep 18, 2006)

I don't think there's a way to do this now, so I'll add it to the list:

There should be an option I can enable so when I find a show that's available via multiple streaming services and it's free on one of them, just show me that one and don't list the other non-free options. I'm not going to pay money to watch an episode that I can watch free somewhere else. Alternatively, instead of an option the UI could just display the cost below or next to the Netflix/Hulu/Xfinity/Amazon icons when you're looking at a show so you don't need to drill all the way into the streaming service to see what it costs.

It's a pain right now when you find a show you want to watch to then have to spend a few minutes loading up each streaming service to see if it's free on any of them, or to check the cost. Tivo should give you this info up front or make the choice for you where it's a free vs. pay option.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I could be smeeking here but my biggest complaints...

1) When you land on the initial TiVo screen the stupid suggestions bar along the bottom is is highlighted instead of the menus
2) The continue watching thing at the top of My Shows is completely unnecessary.
3) The show screen for a give show is terribly laid out with too many thumbnail carousels and the options all the way at the bottom. 
4) There are inconsistencies in how the strip menus work. Most have left/right select a main category and then up/down to select an option. However on a few screens there is a random strip with the options on it which you have to select using left/right. It seems like poor UX design to me.
5) The inability to use left/right for select/back is annoying to a long time TiVo user.
6) If you pull up any of the extra UI bits while watching a show using left/right/up/down the back button cycles through them until finally exiting the shows. So depending on how many times you brought those things up it could take a bunch of pushes of back to exit the show.
7) The inability to transfer between TiVos without using online.tivo.com
8) The inability to transfer from PC to TiVo using pyTivo


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

TostitoBandito said:


> I don't think there's a way to do this now, so I'll add it to the list:
> 
> There should be an option I can enable so when I find a show that's available via multiple streaming services and it's free on one of them, just show me that one and don't list the other non-free options. I'm not going to pay money to watch an episode that I can watch free somewhere else. Alternatively, instead of an option the UI could just display the cost below or next to the Netflix/Hulu/Xfinity/Amazon icons when you're looking at a show so you don't need to drill all the way into the streaming service to see what it costs.
> 
> It's a pain right now when you find a show you want to watch to then have to spend a few minutes loading up each streaming service to see if it's free on any of them, or to check the cost. Tivo should give you this info up front or make the choice for you where it's a free vs. pay option.


It does that now. I'm not sure how good the data (it didn't seem to have Amazon Prime) is but go to streaming options on the show when you search. Also, if you do start over, it also does it.

It looks like the hook is there but the data is not complete.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> I could be smeeking here but my biggest complaints...
> 
> 1) When you land on the initial TiVo screen the stupid suggestions bar along the bottom is is highlighted instead of the menus
> 2) The continue watching thing at the top of My Shows is completely unnecessary.
> ...


The suggestions bar being highlighted is a PITA. Also, I hate it when I use the voice button to bring up a television series, it shows me the strip of episodes. I prefer to have a list of recordings. Hopefully in the future this will be added as a feature.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

geekmedic said:


> The suggestions bar being highlighted is a PITA. Also, I hate it when I use the voice button to bring up a television series, it shows me the strip of episodes. I prefer to have a list of recordings. Hopefully in the future this will be added as a feature.


It already is. Just turn off the episode strip in the settings. Then the shows will be presented in a list.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> It already is. Just turn off the episode strip in the settings. Then the shows will be presented in a list.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


It's turned off. It doesn't show unless you use the voice button. Perhaps a bug @TiVo_Ted?


----------



## guykuo (Oct 19, 2014)

1. Display of Show Names rather than just Season/episode N and episode name in the Tivo Suggestions recording list. The new, show nameless listing ends like...

S1 E2 An Episode name
S3 E10 Episode name of possibly some other show
S1 E7 Wow another episode name 
S1 E12 Another episode name without indication of show.

....but which episodes belong to which show?

2. Ability to transfer channel list from one TiVo to another. It is a huge pain going through the channel list on each TiVo and manually redoing selection / deselection of active channels.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

can someone tell me ANYTHING that Hydra solves that was a problem?


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

tivoknucklehead said:


> can someone tell me ANYTHING that Hydra solves that was a problem?


While some problems might have been fixed by Hydra, that was not its primary purpose.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tivoknucklehead said:


> can someone tell me ANYTHING that Hydra solves that was a problem?


Low participation on TCF?


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

tivoknucklehead said:


> can someone tell me ANYTHING that Hydra solves that was a problem?


I don't think Hydra is a something is broken, needs to be fixed, situation.
Like introducing a new body style for cars, you aren't fixing the car, you are making it more visually appealing...


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

MighTiVo said:


> I don't think Hydra is a something is broken, needs to be fixed, situation.
> Like introducing a new body style for cars, you aren't fixing the car, you are making it more visually appealing...


taking away popular features like live guide and transfers is not my idea of a good solution to anything


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

tivoknucklehead said:


> taking away popular features like live guide and transfers is not my idea of a good solution to anything


To continue the 'new car' analogy...Then don't buy the car.

I am sure Tivo management knows how many people have upgraded to Hydra as well as upgraded then went back to HDUI, across their entire user base, not just people on this website. This Hydra adoption rate will, most likely, dictate future Hydra changes, once the problems are fixed.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

idksmy said:


> To continue the 'new car' analogy...Then don't buy the car.
> 
> I am sure Tivo management knows how many people have upgraded to Hydra as well as upgraded then went back to HDUI, across their entire user base, not just people on this website. This Hydra adoption rate will, most likely, dictate future Hydra changes, once the problems are fixed.


my choice is too live with it or lose 20 recordings after a rollback. not much of a choice IMHO


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

tivoknucklehead said:


> my choice is too live with it or lose 20 recordings after a rollback. not much of a choice IMHO


Your first choice was whether to install Hydra, knowing that to revert, you'd lose recordings.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

idksmy said:


> Your first choice was whether to install Hydra, knowing that to revert, you'd lose recordings.


I plead guilty to not reading hundreds of posts outlining all the issues with Hydra before installing. I assumed that it was simply a new interface. I can live with this interface, what I don't like is the unnecessary removal of long time features


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

The 2nd post in Tivo_Teds thread about the Hydra early access program contained a link to the site where you entered your TSN(s) to be upgraded. On that site was a checkbox that stated the following;

I understand and agree that I will not be able to downgrade my interface once the update is complete without losing all my current settings and recordings.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

tivoknucklehead said:


> I plead guilty to not reading hundreds of posts outlining all the issues with Hydra before installing. I assumed that it was simply a new interface. I can live with this interface, what I don't like is the unnecessary removal of long time features


A new interface always brings new things, both good and bad. Your problem was not the lack of reading but assuming that a complete revamp of the interface was going to be trivial. It never is.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> I could be smeeking here but my biggest complaints...
> 
> 1) When you land on the initial TiVo screen the stupid suggestions bar along the bottom is is highlighted instead of the menus
> 2) The continue watching thing at the top of My Shows is completely unnecessary.
> ...


7 and 8 are deal breakers for me. Thanks for the list.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

lparsons21 said:


> I wish Tivo would widen the grid guide to 3 hours, with HD there really is no valid excuse not to.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Yet another reason to add the Live Guide back.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JACKASTOR said:


> Yet another reason to add the Live Guide back.


Uh, no. Don't horn the live guide into a grid guide enhancement request.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

TonyD79 said:


> Uh, no. Don't horn the live guide into a grid guide enhancement request.


It amounts to exactly that.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JACKASTOR said:


> It amounts to exactly that.


No, it doesn't. Asking for an extra half hour on TEN channels on the grid has nothing to do with using a guide that shows mostly data for ONE channel. Pushing the live guide for that request is doing exactly what Live guide fans think TiVo has done to them.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

TonyD79 said:


> No, it doesn't. Asking for an extra half hour on TEN channels on the grid has nothing to do with using a guide that shows mostly data for ONE channel. Pushing the live guide for that request is doing exactly what Live guide fans think TiVo has done to them.


It is exactly what the live guide provided regardless of what you consider a time frame. Seeing 3hours of program data or 5 hours amounts to the same thing period.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JACKASTOR said:


> It is exactly what the live guide provided regardless of what you consider a time frame. Seeing 3hours of program data or 5 hours amounts to the same thing period.


No. If I want another half hour on the grid, I am asking for a half hour more for TEN CHANNELS. I cannot make that any bigger. The live guide does not supply that in any way shape or form. You ask that people respect a preference for the live guide, respect what people want in a grid guide.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

TonyD79 said:


> No. If I want another half hour on the grid, I am asking for a half hour more for TEN CHANNELS. I cannot make that any bigger. The live guide does not supply that in any way shape or form. You ask that people respect a preference for the live guide, respect what people want in a grid guide.


Your wrong! Its exactly what the Live grid provides. If you don't see that than your on your own.

Hail Hydra


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JACKASTOR said:


> Your wrong! Its exactly what the Live grid provides. If you don't see that than your on your own.
> 
> Hail Hydra


Live guide gives me the show data two hours in the future for ten channels at the same time? The key is AT THE SAME TIME. No button pushes.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

Here's a question that I probably know the answer to (mostly because I have seen screenshots).

Did they expand the date fields TO INCLUDE THE YEAR??? LOL. You know, for a company that prides itself for having working tivos for over 10-15 years, they sure don't give a crap to do this mod by now. After all, the year is in the index because KMTTG shows all the dates. Many entries do not have an original air date or have the date when the first show of that kind aired.

HMMMMMM......


----------



## ohboy710 (Jun 30, 2008)

tivoknucklehead said:


> can someone tell me ANYTHING that Hydra solves that was a problem?


I was having A LOT of issues with my remote, delayed clicks, double clicks etc. There is an entire forum on people with this issue... I bought the new VOX remote and so far I do not have that problem anymore so I am hoping Hydra fixed the issue.


----------



## ohboy710 (Jun 30, 2008)

My biggest complaint is all the damn pictures. I would like the ability to just have lists again. These pictures take up the entire screen and require me to scroll and in general take more time to do anything now.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

ohboy710 said:


> My biggest complaint is all the damn pictures. I would like the ability to just have lists again. These pictures take up the entire screen and require me to scroll and in general take more time to do anything now.


I don't mind the pictures on Tivo Central. They just moved. I have been ignoring them all along.

I turned off the episode strip and went to lists for episodes inside show folders in the playlist. The final affect is cleaner than the old GUI.

The pictures for Favorites (left arrow), tuner buffers (right arrow), quasi-search by channel (down arrow) are all too big and need text so you can differentitate what the shows are without highlighting the picture.

I am of mixed mind about the "continue watching" pictures. Sometimes I think they are just noise but I have used them.

Overall, Hydra is beautiful when it uses text. The pictures are obnoxious.


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> I don't mind the pictures on Tivo Central. They just moved. I have been ignoring them all along.
> Overall, Hydra is beautiful when it uses text. The pictures are obnoxious.


Some even seem to think the use of pictures are a waste of Bandwidth and Computing power.

Although I am a CLI person for work and hate having to pick up a mouse when I should be able to type a command. I greatly appreciate the fact that the interface I use with a minimal input remote control for Television and Movies is adding more images to represent the content.


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> Live guide gives me the show data two hours in the future for ten channels at the same time? The key is AT THE SAME TIME. No button pushes.


Sounds more like Grid Guide
TiVo Live Guide shows a list of channels on left with the current program and on the right 4 hours of programming for one channel.

For me the best use of Live guide we to set it to prime time and skip to next day to quickly review the prime programming for the week by channel since you can see more hours.

I started with it on Series 1, used it, but can live without it, grid is fine.


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

Bring back the Navigate Forward and Back keys. It makes no sense for Up, Down, and OK to work but back and forward do nothing. The users is on the rocker control, why make them look at the remote to get out.

- Rich


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

Not sure if this has been mentioned yet but can they bring back the default 1 hour padding for live sports recordings. That was nice for when I'm setting up 5 or 6 game recordings at a time. It's more button presses than you realize to pad a recording by 1 hour.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

NYHeel said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned yet but can they bring back the default 1 hour padding for live sports recordings. That was nice for when I'm setting up 5 or 6 game recordings at a time. It's more button presses than you realize to pad a recording by 1 hour.


What is the default time now? All of the Sports I've recorded since Hydra have been from One Passes. I haven't tried to manually setup a sports broadcast from the guide yet.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I really miss looking up and seeing the time.


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

How about an option for a shortcut on the home screen for "Standby"?
For that matter, why isn't "Standby" a button on the remote?


----------



## sar840t2 (Mar 1, 2003)

Apologies if this was already posted (it's a long thread).

What about the ability to view the list of shows by "most recently watched"? Obviously that would only apply to groups (possibly also to non-grouped recordings that you are part-way through).

This would help the situation where a series ends, and so when sorted by date that series' folder (with the remaining unwatched episodes) gets pushed further down the list as shows in other series continue to record.


----------



## Phil T (Oct 29, 2003)

bbrown9 said:


> How about an option for a shortcut on the home screen for "Standby"?
> For that matter, why isn't "Standby" a button on the remote?


I agree. I put my Bolt in standby and it would be nice if at least there would be a shortcut!


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

Phil T said:


> I agree. I put my Bolt in standby and it would be nice if at least there would be a shortcut!


I do not and never did understand the purpose of Standby on a Host Tivo. What is the explanation? I understand why it might be useful with Minis, where there may be many of them.


----------



## Phil T (Oct 29, 2003)

I don't have any Minis (yet). I just came over from DirecTV and I guess I am just used to putting my DVR's and clients in standby. I know it is not necessary, but since it is a menu option, it would be nice to get to it quicker.


----------



## mbernste (Apr 6, 2003)

For those missing the ability to watch a show via their TiVo from another computer, why can't you just use Plex? It's drop-dead dumb to set up and works well on the TiVo (minus the slow-ish app load time).


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

mbernste said:


> For those missing the ability to watch a show via their TiVo from another computer, why can't you just use Plex? It's drop-dead dumb to set up and works well on the TiVo (minus the slow-ish app load time).


it is far simpler to transfer a show from tivo A to tivo B before Hydra. now you must do it online which is ridiculous if you are sitting on your couch
and I use Plex, I prefer to have a movie on my Tivo so that I can pause it and come back later rather than opening up plex multiple times


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

tivoknucklehead said:


> it is far simpler to transfer a show from tivo A to tivo B before Hydra. now you must do it online which is ridiculous if you are sitting on your couch
> and I use Plex, I prefer to have a movie on my Tivo so that I can pause it and come back later rather than opening up plex multiple times


I was thinking holographic technology so we can have the full immersive experience of the current show we are watching.

Hail Hydra

Jack


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

mbernste said:


> For those missing the ability to watch a show via their TiVo from another computer, why can't you just use Plex? It's drop-dead dumb to set up and works well on the TiVo (minus the slow-ish app load time).


Plex doesn't always work so great for transcoding. Plus some of us do like to stream outside of the home and tivo does it better..


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> What is the default time now? All of the Sports I've recorded since Hydra have been from One Passes. I haven't tried to manually setup a sports broadcast from the guide yet.


It's just back to the standard with no padding. I think it's a bug because there still a section in the settings that sets a default recording extension, but I'm just not seeing it when I go to record a live game.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

sar840t2 said:


> What about the ability to view the list of shows by "most recently watched"? Obviously that would only apply to groups (possibly also to non-grouped recordings that you are part-way through).


If I'm understanding you correctly, this exists already.

The "Continue Watching" strip (the default landing spot when you enter "My Shows") is basically a reverse chronological order of everything you've recently watched, grouped by show. I'd like to see them enhance this a bit and allow you to hit "Play" directly on that tile and have it pick up wherever you left off within that show group. Currently, you need to drill in one more level to initiate playback.

You can also remove a tile from this list by hitting "D" on the remote.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

MighTiVo said:


> Some even seem to think the use of pictures are a waste of Bandwidth and Computing power.
> 
> Although I am a CLI person for work and hate having to pick up a mouse when I should be able to type a command. I greatly appreciate the fact that the interface I use with a minimal input remote control for Television and Movies is adding more images to represent the content.


I think they are a waste of bandwidth and computing power as well. I was just comparing Hydra to the earlier release which I've been using since I got my Bolt over a year ago.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JACKASTOR said:


> Plex doesn't always work so great for transcoding. Plus some of us do like to stream outside of the home and tivo does it better..


Plex will work on any device at any time. TiVo streaming does not work unless on WiFi. Hard to say it works better just because of that.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

mrizzo80 said:


> If I'm understanding you correctly, this exists already.
> 
> The "Continue Watching" strip (the default landing spot when you enter "My Shows") is basically a reverse chronological order of everything you've recently watched, grouped by show. I'd like to see them enhance this a bit and allow you to hit "Play" directly on that tile and have it pick up wherever you left off within that show group. Currently, you need to drill in one more level to initiate playback.
> 
> You can also remove a tile from this list by hitting "D" on the remote.


Agree that play should work more often. It is normal to think you can click play when something is highlighted to watch it.


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

mrizzo80 said:


> If I'm understanding you correctly, this exists already.
> 
> The "Continue Watching" strip (the default landing spot when you enter "My Shows") is basically a reverse chronological order of everything you've recently watched, grouped by show. I'd like to see them enhance this a bit and allow you to hit "Play" directly on that tile and have it pick up wherever you left off within that show group. Currently, you need to drill in one more level to initiate playback.
> 
> You can also remove a tile from this list by hitting "D" on the remote.


The continue watching strip is not a good use of display area. I'd like the option to not have it show at all. Once you go down, it becomes the text "Continue Watching" and does not reappear, which is good for screen space but then makes no sense. Continue Watching looks like a header but isn't.

Hydra seems dedicated to under-utilizing screen area while increasing the number of steps to do anything. It seems to copying Netflix and perhaps some apple but you will not see mostly black screens with those UI's.

The explore bar is particularly wasteful; the list of icons are all the same for the same show. Argh.

- Rich


----------



## sar840t2 (Mar 1, 2003)

mrizzo80 said:


> If I'm understanding you correctly, this exists already.
> 
> The "Continue Watching" strip (the default landing spot when you enter "My Shows") is basically a reverse chronological order of everything you've recently watched, grouped by show. I'd like to see them enhance this a bit and allow you to hit "Play" directly on that tile and have it pick up wherever you left off within that show group. Currently, you need to drill in one more level to initiate playback.
> 
> You can also remove a tile from this list by hitting "D" on the remote.


That sounds exactly what I was looking for. I presume you mean it exists already in _Hydra_ (if it already exists in non-Hydra then I must be blind 

Thanks.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

RichB said:


> The continue watching strip is not a good use of display area. I'd like the option to not have it show at all. Once you go down, it becomes the text "Continue Watching" and does not reappear, which is good for screen space but then makes no sense. Continue Watching looks like a header but isn't.
> 
> Hydra seems dedicated to under-utilizing screen area while increasing the number of steps to do anything. It seems to copying Netflix and perhaps some apple but you will not see mostly black screens with those UI's.
> 
> ...


I have no idea what you are saying. Continue watching comes back if you select it. It is not a header. Headers are capitalized and have other headers to their left or right.

As for the explore bar. What do you want there? That was tivo Central which basically had nothing anyway? What do you want there?

I agree that there are too many tiles but they are not taking up room that would be used for other items.


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> I have no idea what you are saying. Continue watching comes back if you select it. It is not a header. Headers are capitalized and have other headers to their left or right.


When the UI switches between graphic and txt it makes it more difficult for a operator to follow the rest of the screen as txt listed below gets displaced when the middle of the screen switches back and forth. i like the graphics, but it should be always on, or if the operator desires, the ability to disable the mid screen graphic strip entirely is ok as well.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Phil T said:


> I don't have any Minis (yet). I just came over from DirecTV and I guess I am just used to putting my DVR's and clients in standby. I know it is not necessary, but since it is a menu option, it would be nice to get to it quicker.


You can easily add the standby command (OBC 53) to a universal remote. I find the only practical use for standby is to make startup slower and wipe out all your buffers. No thanks. I can get the same energy savings by replacing an old light bulb with an LED.


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> I have no idea what you are saying. Continue watching comes back if you select it. It is not a header. Headers are capitalized and have other headers to their left or right.
> 
> As for the explore bar. What do you want there? That was tivo Central which basically had nothing anyway? What do you want there?
> 
> I agree that there are too many tiles but they are not taking up room that would be used for other items.


Continue Watching is not a filter/header but would make more sense if it was.
It begins as a icon bar, but go down it becomes the "Continue Watching". Go back it is an icon bar again. Go down twice and back and it remains "Continue Watching".

The all caps headers are also filters but scroll off the screen. Unlike the previous interface, you no longer see the header selected. There is a plenty of screen space for retaining this information.
Personally, I would like to turn off the Continue watching bar. Mostly I finish watching on TiVo. Continue watching is more useful on Netflix/etc. where complete series are available.

Its a filter like the others but behaves differently.

- Rich


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

mdavej said:


> You can easily add the standby command (OBC 53) to a universal remote. I find the only practical use for standby is to make startup slower and wipe out all your buffers. No thanks. I can get the same energy savings by replacing an old light bulb with an LED.


From what I understand the LED switch is much more effective.


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

*Allow the input key to be disabled*

Although the UI has separate items for each key all were programmed when I selected the TV. It would be nice to disable the Input button (for my parents) often select this accidentally and need my help to get the TV working again.

- Rich


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

RichB said:


> *Allow the input key to be disabled*
> 
> Although the UI has separate items for each key all were programmed when I selected the TV. It would be nice to disable the Input button (for my parents) often select this accidentally and need my help to get the TV working again.
> 
> - Rich


Sounds like you are talking about the remote programming?

Hydra doesn't have anything to do with controlling the buttons on the remote other than showing instructions and codes you use to program the remote for other devices.

Unless I misunderstood, this seems a specialty situation and you would be best off buying a learning remote control where you can assign exactly what you want and where.


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

*Allow the input key to be disabled*

Although the UI has separate items for each key all were programmed when I selected the TV. It would be nice to disable the Input button (for my parents) often select this accidentally and need my help to get the TV working again.

- Rich


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

TonyD79 said:


> Plex will work on any device at any time. TiVo streaming does not work unless on WiFi. Hard to say it works better just because of that.


No unfortunately Plex does not work anytime.


----------



## mbernste (Apr 6, 2003)

JACKASTOR said:


> Plus some of us do like to stream outside of the home and tivo does it better


No it doesn't.


----------



## mbernste (Apr 6, 2003)

tivoknucklehead said:


> I prefer to have a movie on my Tivo so that I can pause it and come back later rather than opening up plex multiple times


Two button presses?


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

*Add other ways Out from TiVo Main Screen*

The only way out of the TiVo menu is via the new Exit key that replaced the Zoom key.
Third party remotes have this key but it would be nice if the BACK and left arrow would also return to full screen video mode.

- Rich


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

JACKASTOR said:


> No unfortunately Plex does not work anytime.


I used PLEX yesterday on a Bolt, a ROamio, and a Mini (gen 1). All running Hydra. Plex worked without any issues streaming from a PC that my TiVo recordings get transferred to.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

RichB said:


> Continue Watching is not a filter/header but would make more sense if it was.
> It begins as a icon bar, but go down it becomes the "Continue Watching". Go back it is an icon bar again. Go down twice and back and it remains "Continue Watching".
> 
> The all caps headers are also filters but scroll off the screen. Unlike the previous interface, you no longer see the header selected. There is a plenty of screen space for retaining this information.
> ...


Which header you are on is listed in the lower right next to the marking for the C button which allows navigation among the headers without going back to them. I think left/right arrow or FF/Rew should navigate the headers as well.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JACKASTOR said:


> No unfortunately Plex does not work anytime.


It does for me. 100% of the time.


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Which header you are on is listed in the lower right next to the marking for the C button which allows navigation among the headers without going back to them. I think left/right arrow or FF/Rew should navigate the headers as well.


I see it now. The list header became a footer.
Left/Right/FF/FR navigate the headers.

"Continue Watching" is another filter as are the other HEADERS.
An option to not show the large icons from My Shows and go directly to the list would be nice.

- Rich


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

aaronwt said:


> I used PLEX yesterday on a Bolt, a ROamio, and a Mini (gen 1). All running Hydra. Plex worked without any issues streaming from a PC that my TiVo recordings get transferred to.


Plex might work fine for you in home. I am talking about streaming out of home not in home. Also shows that are not compatible with TiVo or in native TiVo format have to be transcoded to a format TiVo can use. If you have a fast enough computer it's seemless. TiVo does a better job streaming out of home than Plex does. And I can also stream my live tv out of home. Plex cannot do that.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

JACKASTOR said:


> Plex might work fine for you in home. I am talking about streaming out of home not in home. Also shows that are not compatible with TiVo or in native TiVo format have to be transcoded to a format TiVo can use. If you have a fast enough computer it's seemless. TiVo does a better job streaming out of home than Plex does. And I can also stream my live tv out of home. Plex cannot do that.


I've never tried streaming plex out of home. I have KMTTG setup to convert the .TiVo file after it gets transferred. So it will show up in Plex. I'm using a gen 4 core i3 at 3.4Ghz, in the PC I have plex and KMTTG installed.

Edit: I just installed the plex app on my Galaxy S8. I was able to play content from home without any issue. I just needed to enable the option that allows connections outside of the home network.

It seems to work very well. Allowing you to choose the resolution and bitrate you want outside of the home. I was testing it with a resolution of 1080P at an 8Mbps bitrate to my cell phone.
Sent from my Galaxy S8 using Tapatalk


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

JACKASTOR said:


> Plex might work fine for you in home. I am talking about streaming out of home not in home. Also shows that are not compatible with TiVo or in native TiVo format have to be transcoded to a format TiVo can use. If you have a fast enough computer it's seemless. TiVo does a better job streaming out of home than Plex does. And I can also stream my live tv out of home. Plex cannot do that.


Tivo does a half ass job streaming out of home. Its not bad when it works, but then comes the times you get can't stream over cellular errors or need to set up streaming again which requires being back at home with the main box. Slingbox puts it to shame.

I stream daily between Oklahoma and Nevada in HD with a slingbox for hours with no problems. I have no problems streaming from Plex out of home either using a 7 yr old 3rd gen i5 with 8gb ram and 10M upload.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

osu1991 said:


> Tivo does a half ass job streaming out of home. Its not bad when it works, but then comes the times you get can't stream over cellular errors or need to set up streaming again which requires being back at home with the main box. Slingbox puts it to shame.
> 
> I stream daily between Oklahoma and Nevada in HD with a slingbox for hours with no problems. I have no problems streaming from Plex out of home either using a 7 yr old 3rd gen i5 with 8gb ram and 10M upload.


cellular works fine for me.. networks very. That might be your issue it might not be either..


----------



## stile99 (Feb 27, 2002)

JACKASTOR said:


> cellular works fine for me.. networks very. That might be your issue it might not be either..


I'd really think if Slingbox and Plex work, network issues aren't a factor.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

JACKASTOR said:


> cellular works fine for me.. networks very. That might be your issue it might not be either..


Network is not a problem. Streaming over a cellular network is not supported by TiVo in iOS.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

The Android app is a buggy POS for both streaming and downloads, always has been. Works great sometimes but not others because it has never handled network issues well.

And then when it quits working you're screwed as osu said because it wants you to run setup in-home again. Which naturally is impossible if you're away unless you want to fool with VPNs.

aaron will tell you it's great, always works. For him, maybe. But for many others like me, no way. And my home network and Comcast HSI are not the problem.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JACKASTOR said:


> cellular works fine for me.. networks very. That might be your issue it might not be either..


You cannot steam tivo over cellular in a iOS device unless it is jailbroken. Period.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

TonyD79 said:


> You cannot steam tivo over cellular in a iOS device unless it is jailbroken. Period.


Yes you can I do it all the time. Lol you just have to know how it's done.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JACKASTOR said:


> Yes you can I do it all the time. Lol you just have to know how it's done.


It is not the "normal" behavior. But I could imagine. Use another device to fake out the iOS device to think it is on wifi, as an example (I have done that).


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

RichB said:


> *Add other ways Out from TiVo Main Screen*
> 
> The only way out of the TiVo menu is via the new Exit key that replaced the Zoom key.
> Third party remotes have this key but it would be nice if the BACK and left arrow would also return to full screen video mode.
> ...


This is the third thing that you've posted that could be easily solved by a $10 universal remote:
- No standby: Add standby to universal remote power button
- Accidental Input presses: Remove input from universal
- Back/Left for full screen: Assign Zoom to back/left on universal

In fact, I just had a eureka moment when posting this. Since the Stop code no longer works, I could just put the Live TV or Zoom command on my Stop button.


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

mdavej said:


> This is the third thing that you've posted that could be easily solved by a $10 universal remote:
> - No standby: Add standby to universal remote power button
> - Accidental Input presses: Remove input from universal
> - Back/Left for full screen: Assign Zoom to back/left on universal
> ...


I just bought a $40 TiVo remote 
Improvements to the TiVo remote benefit all.

Here is the Hydra Remote Setup menu








It got washed out by my phone but the first menu item is *Set TV Power, Volume, and Mute*
I did that and it also set the TV Input button.

Judging from the UI, that should not happen as there is a separate menu item for *Set TV Input.*
So, that may be a bug.

However, I was able to disable the TV input button by selecting the AMARK code 0103.

If the UI is correct, the *Set TV Power, Volume, and Mute *should not have set the Input button.
The input button and perhaps all choices should have a Disable option at the top.

In any case, it appears TiVo was trying to separate the functions so I think they understand the issue.

- Rich


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

RichB said:


> I was able to disable the TV input button by selecting the AMARK code 0103.


Assigning the input to a bogus code would have been my next suggestion.

Universal still gives you way more flexibility and functionality.


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

mdavej said:


> Assigning the input to a bogus code would have been my next suggestion.
> 
> Universal still gives you way more flexibility and functionality.


It does by my parents know and like the TiVo remote so I am glad I got it working.
I am not sure if I programmed both remote, but I don't think so.
If that is the case, than the TiVo is doing some mapping of the input key and not the remote.
The codes are the same so that seems to be the case. The remote has no idea what menu is showing.

- Rich


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

JACKASTOR said:


> Plex might work fine for you in home. I am talking about streaming out of home not in home. Also shows that are not compatible with TiVo or in native TiVo format have to be transcoded to a format TiVo can use. If you have a fast enough computer it's seemless. TiVo does a better job streaming out of home than Plex does. And I can also stream my live tv out of home. Plex cannot do that.


Just last weekend, I streamed a movie from my Plex server at home, to a friends house where there was a Roku with the Plex app. No issues whatsoever. You need to configure your streaming settings for each connection type to reflect the speed of your uplink. If you set Remote to "Original" you better have a high speed uplink at your home network.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

RichB said:


> It does by my parents know and like the TiVo remote so I am glad I got it working.
> I am not sure if I programmed both remote, but I don't think so.
> If that is the case, than the TiVo is doing some mapping of the input key and not the remote.
> The codes are the same so that seems to be the case. The remote has no idea what menu is showing.
> ...


I haven't programmed a Tivo remote in a long time or even looked at the menus. But as I recall, the menus just tells you how to program the remote. Everything resides in the remote. Tivo does no mapping. If you did not program either remote, then there has been some divine intervention or the Tivo is indeed doing some 2-way comms to the remote and doing the config for you. Dish remotes work this way and are programmed by the DVR. But my old Tivo Slide remotes are programmed the old fashioned way.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Diana Collins said:


> Just last weekend, I streamed a movie from my Plex server at home, to a friends house where there was a Roku with the Plex app. No issues whatsoever. You need to configure your streaming settings for each connection type to reflect the speed of your uplink. If you set Remote to "Original" you better have a high speed uplink at your home network.


I have zero issues and never did any special configuring. I have as plain vanilla a Plex configuration as you can get.


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

RichB said:


> I just bought a $40 TiVo remote
> Improvements to the TiVo remote benefit all.
> 
> Here is the Hydra Remote Setup menu
> ...


As I tried to explain but perhaps not well, I believe the the issue is with the remote programming, not Hydra as its function is only to provide instructions. 
I suspect the issue is that as a convenience in the absence of any other Input Programming the remote uses the code set loaded on the other buttons.


----------



## sbillard (Sep 17, 2014)

I wish that Hydra would stay in a folder when you finish watching an episode and delete it (so long as there is another episode in the folder.) I am way behind on tv viewing, so tend to "binge watch" a particular show to catch up. Before Hydra after deleting the episode watched I was positioned at the next episode. With Hydra I am back to the folder level.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

sbillard said:


> I wish that Hydra would stay in a folder when you finish watching an episode and delete it (so long as there is another episode in the folder.) I am way behind on tv viewing, so tend to "binge watch" a particular show to catch up. Before Hydra after deleting the episode watched I was positioned at the next episode. With Hydra I am back to the folder level.


Also, shows don't say resume on partially watched shows.


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

sbillard said:


> I wish that Hydra would stay in a folder when you finish watching an episode and delete it (so long as there is another episode in the folder.) I am way behind on tv viewing, so tend to "binge watch" a particular show to catch up. Before Hydra after deleting the episode watched I was positioned at the next episode. With Hydra I am back to the folder level.


Even more frustrating when watching multiple episodes on a remote device as it dumps you back on the home TiVo.

BUT I have a workaround -

At the end of show select the default _Keep this recording _ instead of _Delete_, this will drop you back in the episode list, now press _Clear _to delete the program you were watching and you are ready to watch the next episode.

Same number of key presses Select-Clear vs Up-Select and put you back "where you belong"


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

Steve said:


> I'd love to be able to "find" text on the "recently deleted" screen. Would really help locate a show more easily.
> 
> Doesn't have to be a search, just an exact text match with a "next" button. So finding "o-r-d" would find both _Law & *Ord*er_ and _The Late Late show with James C*ord*en_
> 
> ...


At minimum, would be great if "recently deleted" could simply be sorted by name using the "B" key, similar to "my shows".

Ran into it again this morning, trying to find an episode deleted a couple of weeks ago. Got a headache trying to scan page after page of deleted shows in no apparent order.


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

Steve said:


> At minimum, would be great if "recently deleted" could simply be sorted by name using the "B" key, similar to "my shows".
> 
> Ran into it again this morning, trying to find an episode deleted a couple of weeks ago. Got a headache trying to scan page after page of deleted shows in no apparent order.


Understand your point and good suggestion, most of the time I need to recover something I just deleted so being in order of deletion is helpful as a default for me as the program I want to recover is generally the first in the list.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

osu1991 said:


> Tivo does a half ass job streaming out of home. Its not bad when it works, but then comes the times you get can't stream over cellular errors or need to set up streaming again which requires being back at home with the main box. Slingbox puts it to shame.
> 
> I stream daily between Oklahoma and Nevada in HD with a slingbox for hours with no problems. I have no problems streaming from Plex out of home either using a 7 yr old 3rd gen i5 with 8gb ram and 10M upload.


Streaming in Home or out of home from my Bolts has been rock solid with Hydra and prior for a long time to my Android devices. Whether over cellular or wifi. I disconnected my slingbox a long time ago because the TiVo streaming was so reliable

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

slowbiscuit said:


> The Android app is a buggy POS for both streaming and downloads, always has been. Works great sometimes but not others because it has never handled network issues well.
> 
> And then when it quits working you're screwed as osu said because it wants you to run setup in-home again. Which naturally is impossible if you're away unless you want to fool with VPNs.
> 
> aaron will tell you it's great, always works. For him, maybe. But for many others like me, no way. And my home network and Comcast HSI are not the problem.


It does work great in my setup. The only time it wouldn't is if I had a bad cell signal. In which case I would have issues with all streaming services.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

aaronwt said:


> Streaming in Home or out of home from my Bolts has been rock solid with Hydra and prior for a long time to my Android devices. Whether over cellular or wifi. I disconnected my slingbox a long time ago because the TiVo streaming was so reliable
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Not using Android or a Bolt and Tivo streaming over cellular with iOS isn't allowed. Slingbox is still the best way to watch on a tv at second home unless someone at Tivo wants to make an effort to update the FireTV app to work again, even then I would probably still prefer Slingbox


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> It does work great in my setup. The only time it wouldn't is if I had a bad cell signal. In which case I would have issues with all streaming services.


Everything works for you aaron, you're the Tivo Golden Child (tm)...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

slowbiscuit said:


> Everything works for you aaron, you're the Tivo Golden Child (tm)...


I wish everything worked. But I would think, like with most people, the vast majority of things work well.

Of course with networking devices, it helps that I have a rock solid wired network and a rock solid wireless network. Although I did have some issues recently when I added a couple of TP-Link routers being used as AC access Points.. They caused some issues and took my network down. It took me a few days of trouble shooting to figure out a solution.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

osu1991 said:


> Not using Android or a Bolt and Tivo streaming over cellular with iOS isn't allowed. Slingbox is still the best way to watch on a tv at second home unless someone at Tivo wants to make an effort to update the FireTV app to work again, even then I would probably still prefer Slingbox


Slingbox is the best to watch everything. Since of course I can't stream protected content with the TiVo app. And on FiOS that is HBo, Cinemax, and Fox channels like National geographic. But I have had a much better experience streaming with the TiVo app than with Sling. Since with SLing you can't really get through commericials very easily while it's much easier streaming with the TiVo app.

As far as the TiVo FireTV app, I tried it a few weeks ago and it was still working fine. Has it stopped working?


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Try it today, bet it won't work. The Play store app works but not the AMZ one, you get 'network error' when you launch it. Wife got bit with this on her Fire 8 tablet and I sideloaded the Play store and loaded the Android version instead to fix it.

Problem logging in on Amazon Fire TV using TIVO stream app


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

osu1991 said:


> [...] Tivo streaming over cellular with iOS isn't allowed.


Another one for the Wish List, IMO.

Whenever I know I won't have OOH access to wifi and may want to stream, I take my iPad mini along and tether it to the iPhone. It usually works like a charm, so there's no reason the phone alone couldn't handle the stream.

IMHO, TiVo should perform whatever certification Apple requires to allow streaming over cellular, similar to other apps.


----------



## mike246 (Jul 22, 2016)

Tivo really needs to support Sling TV. Sling TV with an antenna TV Bolt gives you everything cable does. I also checked the HULU app, TIVO does not support HULU Live TV, which is an option but more expensive and more buggy. DIRECTTV NOW also looks capable and provides local channels. What would be especially cool is if Tivo could record content off of apps.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

mike246 said:


> Tivo really needs to support Sling TV. Sling TV with an antenna TV Bolt gives you everything cable does. I also checked the HULU app, TIVO does not support HULU Live TV, which is an option but more expensive and more buggy. DIRECTTV NOW also looks capable and provides local channels. What would be especially cool is if Tivo could record content off of apps.


You have it backwards, Sling TV has to support TiVo, TiVo deciding to support Sling TV means pretty much nothing with out Sling TV wanting to develop an app for TiVo's platform. TiVo can not just build an app to access Sling TV. Sling TV develops and controls their own apps (as do all the streaming services), they decide which platforms to support. To be on TiVo's platform does certainly require TiVo to also support the streaming services development of an app for TiVo, but TiVo has stated they are willing to work with any/all streaming services.


----------



## mike246 (Jul 22, 2016)

atmuscarella said:


> You have it backwards, Sling TV has to support TiVo, TiVo deciding to support Sling TV means pretty much nothing with out Sling TV wanting to develop an app for TiVo's platform. TiVo can not just build an app to access Sling TV. Sling TV develops and controls their own apps (as do all the streaming services), they decide which platforms to support. To be on TiVo's platform does certainly require TiVo to also support the streaming services development of an app for TiVo, but TiVo has stated they are willing to work with any/all streaming services.


Tivo is on Linux. Sling is on Linux. All Tivo needs to do is work out the licensing. BTW, Roku is also on Linux, so the only thing keeping Tivo from supporting anything that is available on Roku is for Tivo to work out the licensing. After all, they are the 'unified entertainment system'. Or at least that is the aspiration.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

mike246 said:


> Tivo is on Linux. Sling is on Linux. All Tivo needs to do is work out the licensing. BTW, Roku is also on Linux, so the only thing keeping Tivo from supporting anything that is available on Roku is for Tivo to work out the licensing. After all, they are the 'unified entertainment system'. Or at least that is the aspiration.


Pretty much all the streaming platforms run on Linux, that doesn't mean much of anything and certainly doesn't mean the apps are movable from platform to another platform without being re-written for each platform.

What exactly do you thing "work out the licensing" means? As an example Roku gets paid by the streaming service that's how they make their profit/money and why their hardware is so cheap as it is sold near cost. Streaming services are still developing their Roku apps and control access to their services content. The same is true for Apple and I am assuming Android also

In any event TiVo uses the Samsung app platform, so technically once a streaming service has developed an app for the Samsung app platform it shouldn't take much to tweak it for TiVo hardware. However it still requires the Streaming service to do it, even if TiVo is willing to cut them a very good deal.

In the end Streaming services decide which platforms they are going to support (which is why all streaming services are not on every platform), they develop the apps and they control access to their content. This is not like what happens with access to cable service via a cable card.


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

I'd like my TiVo minis to remain on the Device last browsed.
Currently, you have to go over 2 to devices, down, select, down, down to get started.

- Rich


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

mike246 said:


> Tivo really needs to support Sling TV. Sling TV with an antenna TV Bolt gives you everything cable does.


SlingTV wants to sell their own CloudDVR service.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Not sure if this was already put on the "Wish List", but I would like to re-order channel favorites so that direction left on Live will be in my preferred order (i.e. ESPN always the 1st pick). Also it would be nice if the direction left continued at the last position, and not at #1 again.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I'd like to know if a Mini is using a tuner.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

Well after reading the Gen4 user guide, I cannot understand why they changed the function of the Back Button (the original one, top left back button)...For Favorites??? What are favorites???. Change that please...LOL.

The 5 things I would love about Gen4 are:
No audio drop when going in and out of TC.
Continue Watching Strip (only been asking for this for years...how many of the last recordings are available on the strip?)
Voice Command.
Home screen Shortcuts (but can you really assign Any function?).
Faster Processing (?)

I cannot go to this yet. Definitely not in Jan when the next major update will be (according to Ted). Can't take the chance and can't backup almost 3gb of data (Premium channel recordings? NO).


----------



## 808judoka (Nov 28, 2017)

aaronwt said:


> Slingbox is the best to watch everything. Since of course I can't stream protected content with the TiVo app. And on FiOS that is HBo, Cinemax, and Fox channels like National geographic. But I have had a much better experience streaming with the TiVo app than with Sling. Since with SLing you can't really get through commericials very easily while it's much easier streaming with the TiVo app.
> 
> As far as the TiVo FireTV app, I tried it a few weeks ago and it was still working fine. Has it stopped working?


What kind of tivo box do you have? And what kind of slingbox do you have?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

samccfl99 said:


> Well after reading the Gen4 user guide, I cannot understand why they changed the function of the Back Button (the original one, top left back button)...For Favorites??? What are favorites???. Change that please...LOL.
> 
> The 5 things I would love about Gen4 are:
> No audio drop when going in and out of TC.
> ...


The favorites are your favorite channels. They are represented by tiles on the left.

User Shortcuts are limited to 4 and are. Or any function. There are about 7 functions plus most apps. TiVo reserves five shortcuts for themselves.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

samccfl99 said:


> The 5 things I would love about Gen4 are:
> No audio drop when going in and out of TC.
> Continue Watching Strip (only been asking for this for years...how many of the last recordings are available on the strip?)
> *Voice Command*.
> ...


I think the problem with Voice Command is that if on the remote, the battery wouldn't last too long if it responded to "TiVo" (like "Alexa"), and if the wake was on the Box, then there is the problem of being out of range and behind a cabinet.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

808judoka said:


> What kind of tivo box do you have? And what kind of slingbox do you have?


I have TiVo Bolts I use with the TiVo Streaming. And a Slingbox 350 that I used with a TiVo Mini.


----------



## dmaneyapanda (Jan 16, 2000)

My gripe/lost functionality list, some of which other people already reported, some may be new:

* Home screen shortcut options, can't remove or renumber the tivo defaults. Why the hell is 1 hard coded to go to My Shows when hitting the TiVo button also goes to My Shows? I will never ever use 2 What to Watch. I would definitely like to renumber the shortcuts back to what they used to be for OnePass Manager, To Do list, search, wishlists. And why is 9 not an option?
* Left arrow doesn't work to exit any more, need to use back (even when left arrow doesn't do anything else either). So annoying.
* After a week of using Hydra, I'm still not sure how you get an episode to delete at/near end of show. If you try using left first (as you used to be able to do) it now brings up favorites (which I hate). If you try to hit back after that it will just bring up favorites again for some reason. I think it's a bug, because sometimes hitting back will bring up the delete dialog.
* Channel names no longer listed in OnePass manager - I have most of my non-broadcast network OnePasses grouped by channel to make finding them easier (I have 6 tuners so rarely have conflicts, and when I do, cable shows repeat enough that I will get them within a few hours or days anyway so the priority is not really otherwise important as a conflict resolver), and now I have no idea what channel number a new show should go into, especially if it's not yet airing or in the channel guide to give me the channel number
* Deleting folder no longer gives option to replace recorded shows with streaming bookmarks (I think, possibly I was just testing on a show that I didn't have streaming enabled for any more)
* Deleting a show currently recording just deletes, no longer offers to just stop recording
* Suggestions get sorted in with recordings in the recordings episode list, I can barely tell the difference between the normal blue dot and the suggestion icon, particularly if the highlight is on a suggestion

Bugs:
* Sometimes in the episode list sorted by season a recording will be listed twice, in its proper season, and also as an "extra" for some reason. This is true even though the season and episode number is clearly listed for the show right there on the left. Deleting the show in either location will delete it from both.
* In the Wishlist screen, if you set it to show matches, some of them get listed twice (on the same channel and time) for some reason. Might be a mapping issue since Comcast seems to have some channels mapped to multiple different channel numbers that are actually the same thing.

New feature request:
* Add a way to select some OnePasses as "Favorites", then have these shows/folders always sort to the top of My Shows list if they are not empty. I have so many OnePasses, but some shows are ones I want to burn through soon and some are ones I am OK keeping around. I'd like to get the ones high on my list (maybe a new season is starting soon, maybe I need to catch up to discuss with friends, maybe I started watching a season but got distracted for a few weeks/months and now want to finish it off, etc.) sorted to the top somehow rather than buried 25 pages deep in the list.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

dmaneyapanda said:


> My gripe/lost functionality list, some of which other people already reported, some may be new:
> 
> * Home screen shortcut options, can't remove or renumber the tivo defaults. Why the hell is 1 hard coded to go to My Shows when hitting the TiVo button also goes to My Shows? I will never ever use 2 What to Watch. I would definitely like to renumber the shortcuts back to what they used to be for OnePass Manager, To Do list, search, wishlists. And why is 9 not an option?
> * Left arrow doesn't work to exit any more, need to use back (even when left arrow doesn't do anything else either). So annoying.
> ...


Just get a Vox remote and say the name of the show. It will popup right away. No searching for it.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## dmaneyapanda (Jan 16, 2000)

My issue isn't really about finding the show once I decide I want to watch it (though your tip will help with that, thanks), it's more about remembering which of the 200 different shows on my My Shows list I want to watch, particularly if I've been gone traveling for a few days and come back to some new recordings, too. There are shows I am half done with that I keep forgetting about because they are so buried which I would really like to just pound through, if only I could remember what they were.

As an aside, I think the remote is awesome, but it's not a perfect performance. I normally use it to find new shows to set OnePasses for, rather than finding shows in My Shows. It definitely has some trouble understanding me sometimes, and will sometimes misunderstand a specific word in the title multiple times, to the point where I have to crack out the search window and do it the old fashioned way. I only just recently realized you can also spell the word out letter by letter, but that can also be tedious for long words.


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

Transfers of shows between the Tivo and my computer is a necessity for me. I want to be able to transfer my home movies and travel videos to the Tivo to watch. I always copy my DVDs to the Tivo to watch. Expecially the grandchilden's DVDs so they don't have to handle the disks.

The transfer ability needs to go both ways. I also sometimes need to archive shows and sports events to make space available on the Tivo.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

dmaneyapanda said:


> My gripe/lost functionality list, some of which other people already reported, some may be new:
> 
> * Home screen shortcut options, can't remove or renumber the tivo defaults. Why the hell is 1 hard coded to go to My Shows when hitting the TiVo button also goes to My Shows? I will never ever use 2 What to Watch. I would definitely like to renumber the shortcuts back to what they used to be for OnePass Manager, To Do list, search, wishlists. And why is 9 not an option?
> * Left arrow doesn't work to exit any more, need to use back (even when left arrow doesn't do anything else either). So annoying.
> ...


I am not going to go into the list one by one, but I found that most of your list is incorrect.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

dmaneyapanda said:


> My issue isn't really about finding the show once I decide I want to watch it (though your tip will help with that, thanks), it's more about remembering which of the 200 different shows on my My Shows list I want to watch, particularly if I've been gone traveling for a few days and come back to some new recordings, too. There are shows I am half done with that I keep forgetting about because they are so buried which I would really like to just pound through, if only I could remember what they were.


You do know that you can look at paused programs? I can't think of the name right now, but if you left or right arrow in the list of recorded shows, there is an option that shows programs that are partially watched?

Most of your gripes are things you just don't seem to know how to do rather than missing.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

dmaneyapanda said:


> * After a week of using Hydra, I'm still not sure how you get an episode to delete at/near end of show. If you try using left first (as you used to be able to do) it now brings up favorites (which I hate). If you try to hit back after that it will just bring up favorites again for some reason. I think it's a bug, because sometimes hitting back will bring up the delete dialog.


No Hydra here, but my understanding is that this is because Back does the last command so if you hit Left first that's what Back is going to do (versus take you out of the show and prompt you to delete if near the end).

If you keep finding yourself hitting Left, can't you skip to the end of the show?

Scott


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

HerronScott said:


> No Hydra here, but my understanding is that this is because Back does the last command so if you hit Left first that's what Back is going to do (versus take you out of the show and prompt you to delete if near the end).
> 
> If you keep finding yourself hitting Left, can't you skip to the end of the show?
> 
> Scott


Yes. People trained themselves to use left. All you need todo at the end of a show is go where you want to go next. Hit live Tv if that is where you are going. Hit TiVo to go to TiVo central. Bring up the guide. They ALL will prompt for delete at the end of a show. All of them.

Or hit return.

If you hit left first, it will bring up the favorites. An immediate return will take you back through favorites (and anything else you did while watching the show) but eventually gets to a point where it will ask to delete.

The real lesson is to just do what you want to do next. It will prompt. No need to add a step like left (there never was that need, it is just what people trained themselves to do and it worked just like back does today).


----------



## fsenthusiast (Oct 31, 2017)

Play all shows in group, ASAP please!!!!!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

fsenthusiast said:


> Play all shows in group, ASAP please!!!!!


That would be nice.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Closed Captions on Replay would be nice.


----------



## dmaneyapanda (Jan 16, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> I am not going to go into the list one by one, but I found that most of your list is incorrect.


This is completely unhelpful and rather condescending. Thanks for that.


TonyD79 said:


> You do know that you can look at paused programs? I can't think of the name right now, but if you left or right arrow in the list of recorded shows, there is an option that shows programs that are partially watched? Most of your gripes are things you just don't seem to know how to do rather than missing.


I do know I can look at paused programs. That isn't my problem. Here is a real-life example which will perhaps be more illustrative. I am currently watching the last season of "Man Seeking Woman". I have watched 4 out of the 10 episodes that season. I'd like to somehow be reminded to go watch episode 5 next time I am at my Tivo, but unfortunately Man Seeking Woman is buried about 15 page-down's deep in the My Shows list. So instead I sorta forget about it for months until I eventually page by it and happen to notice it.

It is entirely possible that my gripes are just things I don't know how to do. By all means, please share if that is the case.


HerronScott said:


> No Hydra here, but my understanding is that this is because Back does the last command so if you hit Left first that's what Back is going to do (versus take you out of the show and prompt you to delete if near the end). If you keep finding yourself hitting Left, can't you skip to the end of the show?


Until you said this, I had no idea that Back replicated the last command. I honestly didn't know what it was supposed to do, just some hand-wavy idea of going "back". All I did know was that Back now replaced left arrow, so times when I was used to using Left, I'm now trying to hit back.

Sometimes the delete prompt comes up as expected, but sometimes it just takes me to some other menu (usually the episode list) and then I have to manually hit the delete button. This was true even if I had pressed and held the skip button first, but perhaps it was also combined with me hitting the left arrow first.



TonyD79 said:


> Yes. People trained themselves to use left. All you need todo at the end of a show is go where you want to go next. Hit live Tv if that is where you are going. Hit TiVo to go to TiVo central. Bring up the guide. They ALL will prompt for delete at the end of a show. All of them.


I will try this, it makes a lot of sense. And I will candidly admit that I had trained myself to use left. I mean, that was the command I used and which worked for the last 18 years, and was probably the only command that worked for 10 of them. It's hard to break that muscle memory.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

It was not meant to be condescending. Sorry. The post was just too long to handle without a lot of point by point. I actually meant that a lot was misinformed. 

I don’t know of any way in either the new or old interface to track what episodes you’ve watched other than deleting them.


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> Yes. People trained themselves to use left. All you need todo at the end of a show is go where you want to go next. Hit live Tv if that is where you are going. Hit TiVo to go to TiVo central. Bring up the guide. They ALL will prompt for delete at the end of a show. All of them.
> 
> Or hit *return*.
> 
> ...


Where is *return*?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

MighTiVo said:


> Where is *return*?


Back?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I wish the guide would let me advance by 30 minute jumps. I wish 24 hour advance would not round up to the closest hour.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> It was not meant to be condescending. Sorry. The post was just too long to handle without a lot of point by point. I actually meant that a lot was misinformed.
> 
> I don't know of any way in either the new or old interface to track what episodes you've watched other than deleting them.


It's not strictly tracking what you watched but the old interface, at least, does have a "partially watched" option (though it only works for recorded shows, not streamed ones) -- you might be able to use it as a workaround.

For example if dmaneyapanda was willing to start the first tiny bit of "Man Seeking Woman" episode 5 right after he watched 1- 4, then he'd see it in that list and possibly be reminded that he was watching that series.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Guide issues:
I wish that I could advance the guide by 24 hours and have it not round down. (try The Late Show).

I wish that descriptions would still use quotes (") and not apostrophe marks ('). Poor grammar.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

this is a suggestions thread, right? I remember being able to hit 'last channel' and go back 5 or 10 last channels i watched. i forget the provider but it was sweet. I guess cycling thru tuners is kinda like that. bottom line...my wish is for multiple last channels!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

mattyro7878 said:


> this is a suggestions thread, right? I remember being able to hit 'last channel' and go back 5 or 10 last channels i watched. i forget the provider but it was sweet. I guess cycling thru tuners is kinda like that. bottom line...my wish is for multiple last channels!


X1 does last ten.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

My very old SA8300 did multiple last channels.


----------



## aphoid (Jul 8, 2013)

dmaneyapanda said:


> New feature request:
> * Add a way to select some OnePasses as "Favorites", then have these shows/folders always sort to the top of My Shows list if they are not empty. I have so many OnePasses, but some shows are ones I want to burn through soon and some are ones I am OK keeping around. I'd like to get the ones high on my list (maybe a new season is starting soon, maybe I need to catch up to discuss with friends, maybe I started watching a season but got distracted for a few weeks/months and now want to finish it off, etc.) sorted to the top somehow rather than buried 25 pages deep in the list.


I really like this idea. it would be really neat to be able to, say "star" OnePasses and have them show up at the top of the My Shows instead of having to dig through, or maybe even have a separate category list. E.g. If there's ever a new episode of a starred show that gets recorded, there would be an obvious indication, even if I had been away from the box for a few days and things would otherwise have been buried in the history. If I know there are new episodes, I know I could just use the voice command, but that assumes that I know they're around.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

TonyD79 said:


> X1 does last ten.


That's nice.especially with multiple sporting events. March madness and such.


----------



## dmaneyapanda (Jan 16, 2000)

Jonathan_S said:


> For example if dmaneyapanda was willing to start the first tiny bit of "Man Seeking Woman" episode 5 right after he watched 1- 4, then he'd see it in that list and possibly be reminded that he was watching that series.


Thanks, that is an idea I somehow hadn't considered. I will give it a shot as a workaround. I still hope my suggestion for "favoriting" a Season Pass is considered, of course.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

mattyro7878 said:


> That's nice.especially with multiple sporting events. March madness and such.


There are never more than four games on at a time for March madness. All newer TiVo's can handle that. The problem with X1 is that they are not buffers. Just previous channels.


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

Steve said:


> I know this is not just a Hydra thing, but I'd like the ability to create one-passes for shows with future first air dates. I know I can create Wish Lists as a work-around, but would be great if those shows came up in search results.


Now you can search for shows In the entire TiVo database using the Vox remote.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Furmaniac said:


> Now you can search for shows In the entire TiVo database using the Vox remote.


I think I saw posted that the search extends beyond the TiVo database since TiVo sends voice commands to a third party. If it uses only the TiVo database half the results would be wrong.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Furmaniac said:


> Now you can search for shows In the entire TiVo database using the Vox remote.


Is this strictly for voice searches via the VOX Remote (enabled via Hydra) or does it apply to any searches from a Hydra box?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> Is this strictly for voice searches via the VOX Remote (enabled via Hydra) or does it apply to any searches from a Hydra box?


Just a voice search. Examples:
"Find Movie War" returns the Jet Li movie that is on A&E 4/29 but not yet "Searchable" with my TiVo. Bad data
"Find Movie Fury" returns the Brad Pitt movie. Amazon is not selected as a provider on my Hydra TiVo. All voice commands were done on my Mini VOX.

There's a post somewhere that has the voice support information.


----------



## clay.autery (Feb 3, 2018)

Furmaniac said:


> Now you can search for shows In the entire TiVo database using the Vox remote.


Oh heck yeah!!!!

Been trying to set a One Pass for "Penn & Teller: Fool Us" on the replacement Bolt (Lifetime... warranty), but the search feature does NOT have the "&" key, so you can't find it.
Only way I did it before was to repeatedly go through the guide until it appeared there.

VOX found it immediately!!!


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

JACKASTOR said:


> Yet another reason to add the Live Guide back.


Yes ... Dish Network shows 3 hours and FiOS shows two and a half hours. You would think that TiVo should have every positive feature from every company that there is!


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

clay.autery said:


> Oh heck yeah!!!!
> 
> Been trying to set a One Pass for "Penn & Teller: Fool Us" on the replacement Bolt (Lifetime... warranty), but the search feature does NOT have the "&" key, so you can't find it.
> Only way I did it before was to repeatedly go through the guide until it appeared there.
> ...


I think you have to type in 'penn teller' ... ampersands are ignored.
I meant that the Vox search will display movies and TV shows that are not currently streaming or on television ... and make a bookmark for them. 
The type-in search only looks at current programming. That's the main thing about Hydra that I do like ... that the Vox remote is programmed better than the key-in search.


----------



## clay.autery (Feb 3, 2018)

Furmaniac said:


> I think you have to type in 'penn teller' ... ampersands are ignored.
> I meant that the Vox search will display movies and TV shows that are not currently streaming or on television ... and make a bookmark for them.
> The type-in search only looks at current programming. That's the main thing about Hydra that I do like ... that the Vox remote is programmed better than the key-in search.


I had no luck at all with the "in menu" search trying to find that show.
The VOX voice search displayed the search on the screen with the ampersand, and located the show in under 1/2 a second.
I was able to make a One Pass for it IN SPITE OF the fact that no showing is "upcoming" in the current guide.


----------



## sbillard (Sep 17, 2014)

Shows recorded by suggestions do not show the show title in the short description. If you don't recognize the series from the description you have to go to the show itself to see what series it belongs to. How hard would it be to include the series title in the short exerpt?


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

Does TIVO staff review all of these suggestions or are we just venting?
Is TiVo Ted the only one who might be reading these?
Does Tivo staff even care what we say here?
Do they tell us in advance what they're adding to the next release? They tell me that the next release is April 30th 2018, but I don't know what's in it. Will it be fixes ... or enhancements ... and regardless, will it be things that THEY want to do ...or will it be things that WE want tjem to do?
I came from Dish Network to Spectrum and because Dish has such a powerful DVR, I decided to go with Tivo. Main reason was dish's Dish Pass, their version of Wishlists.
But I am very disappointed that Dish does so many other things better than Tivo:
1) When selecting a show from the Guide, in addition to choosing new and or reruns, you can choose if you want it weekly. Let's say you want to record Family Feud on GSN. They're all reruns but you don't want to record every day's show, you just want to record it on Tuesdays. Dish lets you do that; on TiVo you need to make a manual recording to do that, and I consider that a workaround.
2) For programs selected from the Guide, or manual recordings or Dish Pass (Wishlist) recordings, you can put the program into a self generated Group Folder or create a new group folder, so that all game shows, specials, favorite actresses, etc. can be organized by groups.
3) The Dish Guide does very well showing 3 hours of programming per screen, not 2. Why can't TiVo do that?

It seems to me that TiVo is very behind the standard DVRs of other companies. It shines for Wishlists, Quick Play and streaming integration. I got it only for the wishlists but it pales in comparison to Dish Network's DVRs.


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

Do you mean there is no 'Resume' indication as there is on Netflix, Prime video, & Dish Network? If I stop watching a show in the middle and come back later, will it start that show from the beginning or will it resume or give me an option?
Also I would like to know how Wishlists folders appear on the My Shows list. They used to be in a folder with a star ... now I see there are no folders!
There also used to be a section on My Shows called 'going away soon' witch alerted one of streamed programs that might be removed from the streaming service. Is that still there?


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

clay.autery said:


> I had no luck at all with the "in menu" search trying to find that show.
> The VOX voice search displayed the search on the screen with the ampersand, and located the show in under 1/2 a second.
> I was able to make a One Pass for it IN SPITE OF the fact that no showing is "upcoming" in the current guide.


That's what I've been telling people and TiVo doesn't even document this important function of the Vox remote. I asked them on the phone if they are going to expand the typing guide to also do the global search ... and they claimed they are looking into doingg that!


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

JoeKustra said:


> I think I saw posted that the search extends beyond the TiVo database since TiVo sends voice commands to a third party. If it uses only the TiVo database half the results would be wrong.


Regardless who is getting the information, it works. With VOX, I asked for an obscure movie from the 1950s and an obscure TV show from the 1950s 
Although they are not currently playing or streaming, they showed up in TiVo and allowed me to make a bookmark in one case and a onepass in the other.


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> Is this strictly for voice searches via the VOX Remote (enabled via Hydra) or does it apply to any searches from a Hydra box?


Only works with the Vox remote using the microphone.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Furmaniac said:


> Regardless who is getting the information, it works. With VOX, I asked for an obscure movie from the 1950s and an obscure TV show from the 1950s
> Although they are not currently playing or streaming, they showed up in TiVo and allowed me to make a bookmark in one case and a onepass in the other.


I think the voice search function works like Wikipedia. While very comprehensive, when I search for House of Cards it asks me if I want to make a 1P. Sweet except I don't have a sub to Netflix. I do have Prime. It's about 50% accurate.

I think it's just venting.


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

JoeKustra said:


> I think the voice search function works like Wikipedia. While very comprehensive, when I search for House of Cards it asks me if I want to make a 1P. Sweet except I don't have a sub to Netflix. I do have Prime. It's about 50% accurate.
> 
> I think it's just venting.


It's working correctly. It doesn't care if the program is currently playing or streaming. It doesn't care if you have a particular streaming service. It will make a onepass so that if it ever appears on TV or any streaming service that you have in the future, you will be alerted in the My Shows list.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

Furmaniac said:


> Does TIVO staff review all of these suggestions or are we just venting?


This is not the official TiVo forum. (The official forum is here but it sucks.) They may or may not be reading this. They're certainly under no obligation to do so.



> Is TiVo Ted the only one who might be reading these?


I think he's the only TiVo employee known to be reading TCF on a somewhat regular basis. (There have been others at various times in the past.)



> Does Tivo staff even care what we say here?


Probably not. Again, this isn't their forum.



> Do they tell us in advance what they're adding to the next release?


Not usually.


----------



## scottchez (Dec 2, 2003)

Would love to see Netflix on a channel say in the 4001 range similar to how Dish Network does it.
They have a Netflix channel.
Then you wont have to go to the apps, just type in 4001 and it loads.
Better yet add channels for all the apps AND all the stream content in the sub app like you can see for the Weather Nation channel or all those local news streams.


----------

